# 2012 Presley's Midwest Open on Dec. 1 & 2, 2012



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

It is getting closer!

The 2012 Presley’s Midwest Open will be held on Saturday and Sunday, December 1 & 2, 2012.

There are only a few changes or additions to the 2012 Presley’s Midwest Open.

1. The Championship Division Registration fees are $100 for 2012, up from $80 in the past events. However, this is also good news for the Championship shooters. This puts the pay-back up to 75%, with all of the $20 increase in fees going back to the Championship Purse. Championship purse distribution remains the same as it has always been.

2. All other registration fees remain the same as the 2011 event.

3. “Presley’s –Doinker Shootout” is a special added event that will be held immediately after the completion of Sunday’s 2:00 PM shooting line. This event is sponsored by Doinker Stabilizers, and is called the “Presley’s-Doinker Shootout”. 
•	There is no additional fee charged for this event. The shooters have to qualify for it.
•	This is a winner takes all event The winner will receive a: $500 check from Doinker plus a Gift Certificate from Doinker Stabilizers for a complete Custom Doinker Stabilizer setup valued at up to $600. This makes the total winnings value of $1,100.
•	Only Championship division shooters are eligible to compete in the Shootout. 
•	The top 3 finishers in each of the Championship shooting styles automatically qualify for this event.
•	The qualifying styles are, $MFS, $FFS, $MBHFS, $SMFS, $MSMFS (If any), and $MFSL, for a total of 18 shooters on the line.
•	If any of those Championship shooters that qualify for the “Shootout” leave, then the next one down the list moves into that slot to fill the vacancy.
•	The specific shootout rules will be announced at a later time. 

4. *Early Registration starts on a first come, first served basis October 1-15*. This early registration is only for those that shot in the 2011 event. (No waiting lists or “holding a position on the line”). After October 15, registration opens for everyone, again on a first come, first served basis. (No waiting lists or “holding a position on the line”). See the registration flyer for details.

The tournament flyer can be found at the following URL so that you can print it out and then go investigate the Presley’s Outdoors on-line catalog.

http://blog.presleysoutdoors.com/ 

To look at the results of past tournaments, simply go to the above URL, click on the “Events” tab, and then select Midwest Open.

Once registration opens on October 1, 2012, go to the following URL and follow the instructions.

www.presleysoutdoors.com 

If you have any questions, call Mark Cooper (tournament director) at (309)697-1193, Monday- Friday 8AM-5PM CST, Mon-Fri. Mark is the Tournament Chairperson for the 2012 event.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome event! Really looking forward to it this year. Will be better than the last I'm sure, and it was pretty darn good last year!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I am really looking forward to this one. I have put together a strict training routine, and am working on meeting a goal of finishing in the top 10 in the money class. I believe its very possible for me.

Should be a great time... thanks Tom!

B~


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wouldnt miss this shoot for anything. Don ward


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

should be a fun time, but it means i should probably practice up on blue face a touch


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

This shoot just gets bigger and better every year. The payback is deep into the field and ,with the addition of the Doinker shoot-off, is paying some serious money to those who shoot well.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

deadx said:


> This shoot just gets bigger and better every year. The payback is deep into the field and ,with the addition of the Doinker shoot-off, is paying some serious money to those who shoot well.


Hey Steve can I get dibbs on the bed this year?LOL


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Don, Steve,
You guys always bring your "A" game to this tournament. Now, you need to have the "A" game ready for the Vegas target and....one of you to WIN the "Presley's-Doinker Shootout" and take down the young guys in this event! Won't be easy, but you have as good a chance as anyone!
It certainly won't be in the bag for the $MFSer's in the Shootout!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Make sure to arrange your travel home plans to accommodate the new "Presley's-Doinker Shootout" event! This event is separate from the Midwest Open and will start immediately after the completion of SUNDAY'S 2PM shooting line.
It should be something for you to hang around to watch.

The best of the best (top 3 finishers) from all Championship Shooting Classes on the line in a shootout for a $500 check from Doinker plus an additional prize worth another $600 for a total value of $1,100 to the ONE winner! Thank you Doinker Stabilizers for sponsoring this new and exciting event.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> Hey Steve can I get dibbs on the bed this year?LOL


You will have to ask Duane about that buddy. I should have reminded you about that arrangement when you came down to shoot the IAA State Field Championship with me. Maybe your scores would have been a little lower? Just sayin`:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Registration opens for last year's competitors on October 1, 2012! Just 3 short weeks away! Please remember, from October 1-15, only those that shot in the tournament last year are eligible to register.

Open registration for everyone begins on October 16.

All line time slots are on a first come, first served basis. There are no waiting lists or "holding of line times". We also do not have it set up for the taking of mail-in registrations. Register on-line or by phone per the flyer and web-site instructions.

More to come soon,

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

deadx said:


> You will have to ask Duane about that buddy. I should have reminded you about that arrangement when you came down to shoot the IAA State Field Championship with me. Maybe your scores would have been a little lower? Just sayin`:wink:


OOOOHHHH I see how it works now,LOL


----------



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a great shoot can't wait to get there and see everybodt again


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

*NFAA Pro Sanctioned*

For the Pros. The 2012 Presley's Midwest Open is an NFAA Pro Sanctioned event. NFAA Professional archers will be earning Pro Points.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tom,
dress code in effect?:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Tom,
> dress code in effect?:wink:


Yes, NFAA Sanction requires the dress code compliance for NFAA Professional Archers.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TylerTexas (May 30, 2012)

Can't wait to battle with the rest of the senior pros. 

Query: Is there a barebow release class? My buddy jimmy likes to shoot barebow with his new carter addictive chocolate.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TylerTexas said:


> Can't wait to battle with the rest of the senior pros.
> 
> Query: Is there a barebow release class? My buddy jimmy likes to shoot barebow with his new carter addictive chocolate.


No, there is no such thing as "Barebow Release" anywhere, and definitely not in the NFAA. 
Check the flyer on the Presleys web-site and you will see the chart at the bottom of the flyer showing the only available shooting classes/divisions for the Midwest Open. That be them all.

Thanks for the query.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TylerTexas (May 30, 2012)

Well, he probably won't be coming then. I'm surprised the NFAA doesn't have that class. They give a trophy to about anyone who can imagine a different shooting style.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Just a reminder; per the flyer, *you do NOT have to be a card carrying Professional in order to shoot in the Championship Division* at the Presleys Midwest Open Archery Tournament on Dec. 1 & 2. This is an OPEN tournament with a Sanction for the NFAA Pros to garner "Pro Points". 
Anyone that wants to ante up the $100 registration fee for the Championship Division can do so and shoot for money. 
However, those in the Trophy Division are not eligible for any money prizes. 


field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

TylerTexas said:


> Well, he probably won't be coming then. I'm surprised the NFAA doesn't have that class. They give a trophy to about anyone who can imagine a different shooting style.


They would have but barebow ,lefthanded with an eye patch,and behind the back with only your feet, was allready taken.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

tom had such a good time last year i just have to come down to the shoot this year.
hopeing to bring some good mn shooters with me. thanks bob christle.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Plan extra time to make sure you are there to watch the new "Presleys-Doinker Shootout". It will start on Sunday afternoon right after the last shooting line has completed their scores. Should be an exciting thing to watch while the committee is getting all the awards together.

One winner takes all...and it could be any one of those in any of the Championship Divisions. Trophy shooters are not eligible for the "Presleys-Doinker Shootout".


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

this shoot sounds like its realy in the write direction. nice to see the pay outs are getting bigger and bigger each year.that alone is a good thing to keep this sport alive.hope some time you shooters from down there can make it up to one of my shoots.there will be a winter shoot in march it will be a 360 inside out on the last round.thanks tom and all of you fo puting on a shoot thats worth the travel. bob christle.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The tournament is full to capacity. There is a posting of the current list of registrants as of October 26 on the presleys web-site.

There will likely be some cancellations. However, we do not have any waiting lists and do not "hold" line times. IF a slot(s) open up, then "the first click will get the pick."
Also...PLEASE, if you are already in the tournament, do not try to change your line time; "musical line times" can really cause problems, and besides...let somebody else that isn't in the tournament have a chance; you have your slot, and you could lose it during the shuffle between cancelling your slot and trying to be "the first to click" on the open slot...and you'd then be out in the cold.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

There is an updated List of Registrants posted on the Presleys web-site as of November 20. At that time, all lines were again full to capacity. NO CUB REGISTRATIONS WILL BE TAKEN.

Openings that show up are being quickly taken by those that were "First to Click" so they "got the pick".

Keep checking frequently. Don't forget, the last day to cancel with a refund is November 25. After that, there are NO REFUNDS for any cancellations or no-shows.

Thanks for your support of this great event.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

is there a smbhfs class ? that may get you more shooter`s than a couple of the other classes.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Take a look at the flyer....which classes are available in both Championship and Amateur (trophy) are listed...and yes, SRMBHFS IS available in the TROPHY division because we've not had it asked for in the CHAMPIONSHIP Division... 

In addition, we parallel our shooting classes with the Iowa Pro-Am, since our shoot is the "warmup" for the Iowa Pro-Am. It could be added to the Championship Division in the future, but ONLY if there is a demand for it, which so far, there has been no demand. 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

We'll get the final results up on the web-site tomorrow. The entire crew was pooped out and we simply ran out of time to be able to work with the web-site information. The store manager wanted to close up shop so we had to leave before getting it done.
I'm trying to catch up on some other stuff right now

I'll give 1st place for the Money Divisions, and hope not to slight anyone in the other divisions that work hard to compete too.

$M-FS- Chance Beaubouef: 688 by one over Kevin Koch. Chance also won the Bowcase for the 3rd time.
$F-FS - Jamie Van Natta: 671, by 4 over Serena Mollenhauer. Jamie won the bowcase for the 3rd time.
$M-BH-FS - Robert Knieriem, 767 by 5 over Jim Hutchinson
$SR-M-FS - Carl Wenk 682, won in a shootoff with Joe Kapp.
$M-FS-L - Erica Strassman 659 by 13 over Bruce Clarson

A-M-FS - Brad Zachman - 673 by 4 over Steve Stover
A-F-FS - Jodi Radaj - 668 by 12 over Carla Gambill...Jodi also won the Aurora Bowcase for the Women's Overall Amateur Division Title

YA-M-FS - Danny Button 675 won in a shootoff over Chase Wilson. Jeff won his 2nd Aurora bowcase for Men's Overall Amateur Division Title.
A-F-BH-FS - Katherine Potter 633, by 8 over Brandy Lemons
A-M-BH-FS - Kenny Kays 642 by 3 over Jeff McCoy who won the tie breaker over Marshall Willis.
A-SR-M-FS - Jim Krummel 660, by 4 over CHris McDonald and Richard Pauley. Chris won the tie break.
SR-M-BH-FS - Bob Shipman 631 by 30 over Ray Jones and Michael Clarey, Sr. Ray won the tie break.
SR-M-FS-L - Ron Moschetz (aged in his 70's) shot a 601!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Day one....12 minutes...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJCiP12lNFY

There will be more, and Presleys will have the links on the Presleys web-site and the Final Results as soon as we can. Hopefully tomorrow for the final results and this video.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Good video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The FINAL RESULTS for the 2012 Presleys Midwest Open are posted on the Presleys Outdoors Web-site.

Here is the link for those 2012 Midwest Open (and all other) Final Results. There will be a forthcoming link for the Presleys-Doinker Shootout Results too, and hopefully links to the videos as well. Just takes some time. Results first...videos later, hahahaha.

http://blog.presleysoutdoors.com/?page_id=39 

Thanks everyone for your great support of this event.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

A link for all the pictures of the Presleys Midwest Open, along with the Final Results and Current Tournament Record Scores are all posted on the Presleys Outdoors web-site.

Deb Payton, Photographer spent both days taking photographs of this event and has them broken down by shooting line times for both Saturday and Sunday. The pictures turned out great! See for yourself at the following link:

http://www.shoppresleysoutdoors.com/servlet/StoreFront Just click on "Midwest Open Results" and away you go.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

